# Feeler for original Callaway Turbo Kit



## XGiWiTHA323i (Aug 28, 2007)

I am just putting out a feeler to see if anyone is interested in an all orginal Callaway Turbo kit (kinda hard to find item these days). I have all paperwork and all necessary parts including the manifold.

I have decided to not go that route with my car so, let me know if you have an interest.


----------



## kingforward (Jul 17, 2011)

I am interested in the Callaway setup but cannot PM you. 
Email; johnnk @ bellsouth.net or call
nine five four- 646 9456


----------

